# Dermatillomania (skin picking)



## karkar

I'm ashamed to say....

Recently my skin picking has gotten out of control. I feel as though most of the time I have it under control, but sit me infront of a mirror and my face will be bleeding by the time I'm done.

This sounds very freaky- I haven't been diagnosed with dermatillomania, but I am too ashamed to mention this to my main psychotherapist (treating for depression and SA). The reason I am bringing it up here- I was on another website and it alluded to a link between SA, depression and skin picking (as well as some other OCD related things). 

I have very clear skin and have not picked myself into oblivion. Even though I am acne-free, I find any excuse to pick my skin (pores/zits, scabs, calluses, etc.). I understand that a person may occasionally pick a scab or pop a zit, but it has gotten to the point where I am constantly surveilling my skin to find things to pick. I don't have any horrible acne scars yet, but if I keep doing this I know I will. My new obsession is to pick at the pores on my breasts (sorry for the TMI). Most people don't even know that breasts have pores!

I don't know what to do. Is this all in my head? Is everyone like this??


***(My fear of judgment is kicking in: A side note, I do take extremely good aesthetic care of myself. I also make sure to use some makeup over any marks, wounds, etc.)

Edit: I noticed a couple people mentioning skin picking in the post on lip chewing. Medically speaking, chewing skin and picking skin are symptomatic of separate disorders.


----------



## le feu

I don't think I have Dermatillomania, but whenever I get a fresh pimple or if I spot any skin imperfections, I tend to obsess over it and keep touching it. This is quite embarrassing, but sometimes when I'm bored I get a needle and poke on my black pores. oke am I weird or does anyone else do this too?? lol


----------



## archaic

I've been diagnosed with it but have never told my dermatologist (whom I've been seeing since I was 13). Picking at my face has been a constant for almost ten years, and I rotate through other places as well (i.e. hands/fingers, chest, feet, etc.). I think I have touches of trich too. I can sit in front of a mirror for hours at a time destroying my skin.

When you say pores on your breasts, are you talking about those slight bumps? I found out those are actually glands. Be careful.



le feu said:


> This is quite embarrassing, but sometimes when I'm bored I get a needle and poke on my black pores. oke am I weird or does anyone else do this too?? lol


I take needles and poke at cysts (or where I think there may be one). I used to be really reckless with it and would create these awful scabs, but I think I'm mostly over my needle thing, or at least less rash in how I do it.


----------



## citizen_erased

le feu said:


> I don't think I have Dermatillomania, but whenever I get a fresh pimple or if I spot any skin imperfections, I tend to obsess over it and keep touching it.


That sounds like me (i don't think i have Dermatillomania either), but every time i notice a new spot, hangnail, scab or just any imperfect looking area of skin, i always have to get to rid of it or it bothers me, even if it bleeds.


----------



## nightmahr

My face is a bit pimply and gets bumpy from shaving pretty bad. I can't stand it. I scrape or pick at it with my fingernails cause it feels so dirty. Facial hair feels the same way--disturbing.


----------



## naruto

For the past few years I would pick my face when I see acne,but it got worse.My back is getting acne and I keep on picking and scratching it and getting ugly acne marks.But these few months I'ts gotten better and my skin is clearer.I hope it stays that way


----------



## missem

I had never heard of Dermatillomania until I read this post, but I'm like that. I pick at the acne on my face and the skin around my fingernails all the time. The problem is that I don't usually notice I'm doing it until the damage is done. Now I have quite a few acne scars on my face because of it. I've been trying to quit doing it though for the last few weeks, and the damage has faded a little.


----------



## ascossey

I had to join just to reply to this post. I too amapicker. I have scars on my have,arms,legs, stomach. I also have scars on my breasts. I can find a hair on my breast and turn in into a hole if I am not stopped. My boyfriend has been good about trying to stop me when he sees me, but even now, I have about 5 or 6 open sores on my face. I am ashamed to go places. It raises my anxiety and then in turn increases the picking. I never had associated this with my depression or anxiety until tonight..


----------



## readpill_blewpill

Hey Karina~
I'm new here but I do have some experience with self-harm. I've picked at my face and used pins and needles to dig at my fingers since high school. My face finally cleared up in my late 40s but I'll still pick at the occassional blemish that pops up. Breast, and any other body part, included (I had a unilateral mastectomy almost 3 years ago due to breast cancer, so I'm down to one) My fingers? That's a different story. A few(?) years ago I graduated to using a craft knife instead of the earlier implements. I'm still battling with it. I am in therapy (Dialectical Behavior Therapy-DBT, check it out) and am scheduled to join a Habit Reversal Group as soon as the facilitator gets enough participants. I can pick, bite, clip, and carve for hours. Turning my fingers into painful, bloody, hideously raw digits. I'm actually wearing gloves right now. Among other reasons, I do it because it does help me focus on something other than any emotional pain that might be going on. But I'll also do it when there isn't. Or maybe I'm just not conscious of it. If I see or feel something...I must attack! Then there's this weird sense of accomplishment when I get that piece of dry skin I've been carving at (Or pop that zit). And yep, it brings on shame, disgust and self loathing, realizing what disturbed behavior it is and thinking about all the time I've wasted when I could be doing more productive, even enjoyable things. Which is probably partly why I also took up official "cutting" a year and a half ago. The finger thing wasn't working. Nothing was working. I hated that I couldn't stop. And it seemed that every time I'd tell a mental health pro about what I do to my fingers, their first question was "Do you cut?" So one night I kept thinking about it and thought, hey...there must be something to this cutting stuff, and tried it. I'm still battling with that also. Although I've noticed that since Prozac has been added to my cocktail of meds, the compulsion isn't quite as strong. So maybe that'll help more as we build up the dosage. Can't say that I have any answers yet but no, it's not in your head, not everyone is like this and my psych nurse assures me that it will stop. I did stop the finger mutilation once (I hadn't started cutting yet), for about a month after entering an outpatient program a couple of years ago, for those who have depression, anxiety and other mood disorders. The rule was that they'd kick you out if you did any form of self-harm. I went back to this same program in early Dec. and didn't have quite the same luck. I didn't cut but I couldn't stop with the finger thing. They did not kick me out. So I hope this was helpful in some way. At least now you know that you're not alone. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## jesuismoi7

Hi, I searched "compulsively picking breasts" on Google and came across your post. In the last year, I have constantly picked at the pores in my breasts. When you mentioned that you bet people didn't even know the breasts had pores, I knew that we were doing the same thing. My friends ask if I have pimples or sores and don't understand when I tell them it's the pores, something they can't even see. It's become so bad, my breasts look like their covered in red polka dots. I used to wear low cut stuff all the time and I can't anymore. 

Earlier today, I found out a close friend has trichotillomania (pulling out hair) and on looking it up ran across dermatillomania. Suddenly, my skin picking seems like a much bigger deal than I ever thought it was. I've always picked at my acne scars on my face and popped pimples. In junior high, I was a cutter and I've always picked at the skin on my lips. None of these were something that ever really affected me. This new thing with the breasts is out of control, though. I know that it's ugly and I don't want to do it, especially since I scar so easily. I miss wearing sexy clothes, but I just fall into this trance-like state and start picking. Most of the time, I don't even realize until I'm bleeding and have added several new spots to my "collection".

I've never been to a psychiatrist. Cutting was something that ended with adolescense and not having insurance has prevented me from seeking help when I fall into a depression. But for the first time, I'm seriously considering seeking outside help. I have a hard time thinking any mans going to want a woman with spotted breasts. 

I guess I just wanted you to know you're not the only one out there. I'm personally glad to know I'm not alone.

Thanks.


----------



## Curtis Fairchild

wow... my heart is starting to break from reading these painful stories. i have been a picker for the past maybe ten years and my eight-year old daughter picks, too. now, funny enough, my lady friend has a five-year old daughter who picks. i have nothing to add other than it feels wonderful for a person to know that he is not aloe... "misery loves company"... but this time it's a good and comforting thing. love, light, humor and happiness to you all... curt


----------



## arkityp

karkar said:


> I'm ashamed to say....
> 
> Recently my skin picking has gotten out of control. I feel as though most of the time I have it under control, but sit me infront of a mirror and my face will be bleeding by the time I'm done.
> 
> This sounds very freaky- I haven't been diagnosed with dermatillomania, but I am too ashamed to mention this to my main psychotherapist (treating for depression and SA). The reason I am bringing it up here- I was on another website and it alluded to a link between SA, depression and skin picking (as well as some other OCD related things).
> 
> I have very clear skin and have not picked myself into oblivion. Even though I am acne-free, I find any excuse to pick my skin (pores/zits, scabs, calluses, etc.). I understand that a person may occasionally pick a scab or pop a zit, but it has gotten to the point where I am constantly surveilling my skin to find things to pick. I don't have any horrible acne scars yet, but if I keep doing this I know I will. My new obsession is to pick at the pores on my breasts (sorry for the TMI). Most people don't even know that breasts have pores!
> 
> I don't know what to do. Is this all in my head? Is everyone like this??
> 
> ***(My fear of judgment is kicking in: A side note, I do take extremely good aesthetic care of myself. I also make sure to use some makeup over any marks, wounds, etc.)
> 
> Edit: I noticed a couple people mentioning skin picking in the post on lip chewing. Medically speaking, chewing skin and picking skin are symptomatic of separate disorders.


i have it, and it's the most evident symptom of my BDD. am seeking medication and have been studying CBT (on my own - SA and DM prevent me from wanting to leave the house).


----------



## UltraShy

I tend to pick at pimples and scabs, but not to the level severe enough to really matter (relative to my exceptional SA).

I have this scab on my leg from stumbling on the stairs and scraping it a couple weeks ago. It might heal faster if I hadn't picked the scab off 3 times (and then put a napkin over it with a rubber band to hold it in place) to keep it from getting blood on my pants or bedding.

This evening again I picked away a scab that had been a pimple on the side of my forehead -- and that scab formed after I picked away the pimple about a month ago.


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn

I pick all the time. I'll spend an extra ten minuets in the bathroom looking for spots to pick at. I mostly do it when I'm really stressed. When I was younger, I used to pull my eyelashes out.

My little brother had the same problem with picking his eyelashes. His doctor told him everytime he raised his hand to pick, imagine a big red STOP sign in his hand. If I remember this, it helps me snap out of it.


----------



## Armadia

I know I definitely struggle with picking..I find the more anxious I get the worse the picking gets...I remember last summer I actually made myself a pair of arm length gloves just so I would stop picking them. I have scars n my face and arms, and it takes a lot of effort for me not to pick...
I've certainly used some unhealthy methods to pick too...
sometimes I end up picking the same spot 5 or more times a day...it's a terrible habit, and I'm really trying to stop...*sigh*


----------



## ascossey

Anyone find somthing that may help fade the scars on your face from cronic picking? I am getting married in the next year and want to try to lighten some of the scaring from my picking, especially on my face. Help!!

Only ya'll understand! lol


----------



## FlyEaglesFly

I do this around my fingernails and cuticles - its really disgusting but I have no idea how to stop - the only thing I can do is wrap band-aids around my fingertips once Ive picked an area to the point where it can be picked no further, but thats a reactive measure, not a proactive one...


----------



## chemicalgirl

I have a serious problem with picking for years.. Most of the time it is on my face; pimples, black heads, etc, but also pick at my cuticles. It has gotten to the point that I've had scabs that won't heal for months. I've had one on my nose for close to 2 months; thank goodness for HelloKitty bandaids and my weird fashion sense. without them, I'd never leave the house. 
I also pick at an scabs I get on other parts of my body, but that doesn't bother me as much because those are fairly normal. I hate having scabs on my face. it makes me feel so disgusting. 

I've started trying Armadia's idea of using arm length gloves, so I can't use my fingers well. Hopefully it'll help my nose heal, at the least.

does anyone have any other suggestions on how to stop?
I'm tired of hiding my face with tons of makeup and bandaids.


----------



## mountain5

When I was around 10 years old I would chew my cheeks, then as a teenager I would pick my scalp...both times I got shamed out of it and I'm glad I don't have those habits any more. It's embarrasing when people think you have a medical problem. It's uncomfortable even to write about. There's an addictive quality to it.

I just realized sometimes I look in the mirror and pick the pores on my nose, that could become a problem, but I do it no more than once a month at most. I'm going to look into pore cleansers and skin moisturizers.


----------



## lilly

This is gross but I pick at the loose skin on my feet. It happens more in summer but in winter can't cause so much trouble with socks on and everything.
I noticed I do it more when anxious or very anxious.
I wash my hands a lot too and I think it's because I wanted to have clean hands in case my feet habit caused problems.
I have now publicly humiliated myself. ops


----------



## Bunnycakes

karkar said:


> I'm ashamed to say....
> 
> Recently my skin picking has gotten out of control. I feel as though most of the time I have it under control, but sit me infront of a mirror and my face will be bleeding by the time I'm done.
> 
> This sounds very freaky- I haven't been diagnosed with dermatillomania, but I am too ashamed to mention this to my main psychotherapist (treating for depression and SA). The reason I am bringing it up here- I was on another website and it alluded to a link between SA, depression and skin picking (as well as some other OCD related things).
> 
> I have very clear skin and have not picked myself into oblivion. Even though I am acne-free, I find any excuse to pick my skin (pores/zits, scabs, calluses, etc.). I understand that a person may occasionally pick a scab or pop a zit, but it has gotten to the point where I am constantly surveilling my skin to find things to pick. I don't have any horrible acne scars yet, but if I keep doing this I know I will. My new obsession is to pick at the pores on my breasts (sorry for the TMI). Most people don't even know that breasts have pores!
> 
> I don't know what to do. Is this all in my head? Is everyone like this??
> 
> ***(My fear of judgment is kicking in: A side note, I do take extremely good aesthetic care of myself. I also make sure to use some makeup over any marks, wounds, etc.)
> 
> Edit: I noticed a couple people mentioning skin picking in the post on lip chewing. Medically speaking, chewing skin and picking skin are symptomatic of separate disorders.


I also pick at my chest/breasts. In fact, my chest is a warzone right now. It's really sad cause I can't wear anything nice because of all the wounds and scars. I have to wear high-collared t-shirts. It's depressing.

I have a wound on my chest that has been there for at least 6 months because I keep reopening it.

So embarrassing...

Never knew this was a disorder though.

Another one to add to the list of many. Sigh..


----------



## Sclorch

I have scars all over because of skin picking, I got into a phase where I got really into it, now I have scars all over. I also have a big scar on my forehead but that was from where I hit my head. I picked at it though too, so now its bigger than it should have been.

I'm good about not picking now though.


----------



## Half_A_Person

There are times when I will look at my face (and if I'm feeling brave, I might even look at my body) in the mirror for maybe an hour or two and obsess over all the flaws. I'll scratch and pick at anything I don't like. I pick at my scalp and the cuticles of my fingernails until I bleed sometimes. Also, if I get an ingrown hair from shaving or something, I'll use tweezers to dig into the skin and pluck the hair out. I have a whole bunch of disgusting scars from that. I don't think I have a major problem with it though. I don't really do it compulsively and I generally have control over my skin picking.


----------



## Emptiness

All these post are so heartbreaking, I only know someone who pick on a fingernail thats it. Sorry cant help but I know that *Rose Hip Oil* might be really effective in removing/reducing scars, heard from a friend who had really bad acne scars.


----------



## shelovescliche

I've had this ever since I can remember (I know it wasn't like, when I was a baby, but at least since I was six or seven). I have scars from years ago from picking, and I hate it. 

I do it out of anxiety, and out of an irrational need to "perfect" my skin, even though I know that leaving everything alone is the best thing I could do. It's really just another form of self-injury, for me; it can get really painful, but it relieves stress, so it's a really hard habit to kick. Especially since it's become so ingrained in my mind that I don't even realize I'm doing it; it's a subconscious thing most of the time.

I just started seeing a new dermatologist, and she told me she sees this a lot (I thought I was one of the few :afr ). She recommended getting a hair elastic with metal on it, and wearing it on my wrist. Whenever I realize that I'm doing it, I'm supposed to snap it. It has helped some, so far, but I just started with it so we'll see.


----------



## Sclorch

ascossey said:


> Anyone find somthing that may help fade the scars on your face from cronic picking? I am getting married in the next year and want to try to lighten some of the scaring from my picking, especially on my face. Help!!
> 
> Only ya'll understand! lol


I'm wondering the same thing, I hear mederma is supposed to work pretty good. I have this big scar on my forehead for over a year now and has barely faded at all. I notice when I put pressure on it then pull away and it turns white that it doesn't look too bad. The bad scars I got on my chest faded in a year it seems. I don't know why this one is taking so long.


----------



## SimplGirl

Hi.  I'm new here.. I just found this site. I've struggled with this since I was about 11 yrs old, along with trichatillomania. I didn't know there was a name for it until a few years ago. I don't know which one is worse, the hair pulling or the skin picking. :-/ It's odd, really.... I'll go into the bathroom, simply to do what people NORMALLY do in the bathroom, and before I know it I'm leaned in towards the mirror picking at every single minute bump I can find. I pick at it, and pick at it. I don't want to have a scab on my face, so when it scabs over I feel the need to repick it to remove the scab to be able to somewhat effectively cover it with make-up. It's not just on my face though, I also get large bumps on my back and shoulders. Recently, just in the past year or so, the habit has spread to my breasts.. picking at the pores as was recently posted by someone else. It's embarassing. Extremely.... I have no health insurance. I am on Prozac for depression, but I feel it is an uneffective med even for that problem, and does absolutely nothing for this awful habit. I'm young.... pretty, some say. I have a nice figure despite having 4 children so young. I should not have to feel this way. I shouldn't have to wear long sleeves and abandon all of my tank tops in my dresser drawer out of fear that someone will notice the scabs on my shoulders or back. I shouldn't have to feel like I need to cover my face with my hair... or what's left of it. It's not TERRIBLY thin right now. I go through phases with my hair. I'll pull it for several months, see how incredibly awful it is starting to look, and I can somehow stop it through mere willpower. The hair grows back. I pull from the top of my head usually, so when it grows back the top is shorter than the back of my hair which prevents me from wearing it up. I get a haircut to even things out, and within 6 months I'm back to my same old habit. The skin picking doesn't go away though. It's wonderfully gratifying and shamefully embarassing all at the same time. As I'm doing it, I'm not thinking of it. I'm subconsciously aware of what I'm doing, sometimes even telling myself in my mind, "You need to back away from the mirror! Leave the bathroom!". But I never listen to myself.  Not until I start bleeding do I say, "Crap... look what I just did....". I have 4 kids, they notice. I have a scar on my face that I have had plastic surgery on, and it has faded some but not completely gone away. It bothers me and is the first thing I see when I look in the mirror. My oldest child asked me the other day, "Mommy, why do you always have those bumps and scabs on your face?" I wanted to cry... I want to stop. But how? I'm a strong person, I've been through many traumatic events both as an adult and a child. I've overcome many obstacles. I don't understand why I can't overcome this one. It's a simple hand movement that I can't stop. I have pretty hair, when it's long and thick. It looks good up in a ponytail, when I can do it. But even when it's long and thick, putting it up is not really an option because I need it to partially cover this scab or that scab on my face. I live in Florida, there's lots of nice beaches. I also tan really well. I won't go lay out though because my scabs are noticeable in a bathing suit, and my hair looks thinner, not to mention is plastered away from my face, when it's wet so there goes swimming as an outdoor activity option. I rob myself of a normal life daily through such a ridiculous habit. Why can't I win? Why can't it at least just be ONE or the OTHER? Why both picking and pulling? I keep reading about genetics but I know of not a single person in my family with OCD issues, tricha-, derma-, or any other kind of -mania out there. Depression I see in my dad... anger issues also. He's in prison for murder but I'm not sure what psychological evaluations they've done on him since I haven't seen nor spoke to him in 7 years. 

I kind of went on a rant there, as I do sometimes when I write. This is something I don't really express often, as I'm sure a lot of you are inclined to keep this sort of information to yourselves' as well. But I just thought that maybe, if I could find other people like me, maybe there could be some mutual support from other people who understand? Maybe we could talk to one another about progress we've made, help each other through tough times without worrying about the person we're looking to for comfort being judgemental or uneducated on the problem. If anyone would like a friend to talk to, please let me know. I could use someone too. Male, female, it doesn't matter. Just a friend who understands. I'll give you an email address if you'd like to talk privately. This, for me, is not something I want posted all over the internet. I'm sure several of you feel the same


----------



## whatevermania

Oh my. It's sad to see that so many people have this problem, but I'm so glad that I'm not the only one.

I've been picking on my skin since I was a little girl, when bug bites would itch and I scratched them until they bled. I still have many scars from that. 

Then I would pluck the hairs on my legs with tweezers. When I started waxing in my early 20's, it was some kind of weird pleasure to have the hairs pulled out entirely... but whenever I had ingrown hairs, I would squeeze them like a pimple, so my legs now have MANY scars and they look AWFUL. And of course, the more you mess with it, the worse it gets.

Then, because of the hairs, I started picking my abdomen and the area around my nipples. My chest is a war zone. Even though I'm in great shape, I can't wear anything that shows too much - no low-waist pants, no cleavage, and now I'm even hesitant to wear the skirts and dresses I like so much. 

My face is now becoming another target... there is absolutely NOTHING wrong with my skin, no acne, no inconvenient facial hair, but I still spend hours in front of the mirror looking for imperfections. I keep applying moisturizers, cleansing lotions, makeup, neosporin, mederma in hopes that it will look better, but nothing will work if I keep picking myself.

I've had a recent case of depression, took prozac for a few months and I am still under wellbutrin, but it does nothing for this OCD. I'm ashamed and angry at myself for doing so much harm, I tried telling myself not to do it, thinking of the consequences, etc, but I'm not disciplined enough to listen. 

This is awful. If anyone knows how to treat this freakish habit, PLEASE tell me. I beg you.


----------



## Freiheit

Wow I used to think I was the only one who had this cos ever since I was little my mom would yell at me and say things like "How come all the other girls have nice clear skin?" or "I bet no sane person would be reckless enough to ruin their skin this way" I remember I used to pick my legs especially during the summer when I got mosquito bites that I kept scratching till I dug a hole in my skin. Over time though I stopped and my scars cleared up quite well. The main reason why I stopped was because I knew that I would kill the chances of ever being able to wear skirts which would suck cos my legs are one of my best features. Sadly though I moved to picking at my back when I started getting acne where it got to a point that my whole back was covered in scars. I still do it and I wish I could stop cos I know it looks so damn disgusting, but I just can't, especially when I'm stressed out. I also pick at my face though I try not to do it too much because I know I'll end up regretting it when I have to go out and be seen by other people. Sometimes though I won't realize that I'm picking and won't stop till the damage is done. I really wish I could stop and I'm so sick of having to do my laundry in secret so no one sees the bloodstains and knows I do it because my mom thinks I've stopped while I haven't. I remember her literally flipping out on me for picking because she hates the idea of me ruining my looks and scarring up my skin.


----------



## whatevermania

*ok... maybe there is hope.*

This habit bothered me so much that I decided to do something about it.

The first thing was to find this forum, read that many people had similar issues and give myself a chance to ADMIT IT and TALK ABOUT IT. It's not easy to face it - let's just say this is the very first time I ever admitted to picking my skin, because for years I tried to pretend that nothing was going on and make up all possible excuses to justify my scabs and scars.

When you know what the problem is, then it's almost already solved.

I pick my skin when I'm in the bathroom, I always do it alone, and I think it means I cannot stand being with myself. I try to look calm and composed everywhere else, but I alone am the person I can't live with, the person I'm getting back at.

My therapist (yes, today I talked to her about it) told me to do something to relieve the tension, a place to dump all the hate and negativeness that makes me hurt myself. Some people do good with exercise; other people cry their problems away; I write about them. And it helps! After my first post 3 days ago, I haven't picked my skin as much. My face is looking better. I'm applying ointment and/or mederma on critical spots and covering them with huge band-aids, so I don't feel tempted to scratch or pull the scab.

I don't know how long this "peace" will last, but I hope it stays. If anyone here finds ways to get over this disgusting habit, please post it here and help us out of the craters dug by our own nails.


----------



## MissMay1977

I pick my skin as well. Are there any meds for this disorder?


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway

I have had excema since I was 3. In the last 2 years I get fits of really bad itching at night (usually 3 or 4 times a week). Whenever I see my skin (going to the bathroom, getting changed, etc) I examine any scabs caused by my scratching and then pick at them until they bleed. Once I pick ONE, I look to find every one of them. 
Around 2 weeks ago I tripped over a fallen down bus stop sign (lol) and later went home to see a sore on my knee. I couldn't wait until it was scabbed over to pick at. Not going to lie, I enjoyed picking at it.

Needless to say, I never wear shorts in public. My skin is a disaster.

I get acne and can't stand going out when I have a zit. I will pick and pick until its red. Then of course, it bleeds and I have to wait around until it stops. The zit thing isn't as bad as the leg scab problem though. Which is fortunate because I can get away with wearing pants all the time.


----------



## Jumplittlelisa

I never actually heard of this and never thought it would be a problem. I constantly scan over my face and pick at whatever I can find. Whether it's a pimple or dried skin, I pick it. I also run my fingers through my hair to my scalp looking for bumps on my head. I mostly do this when I'm nervous like when I go to class or have a presentation.

I am happy though that I haven't started picking to the point of bleeding. I only do that with my cuticles.


----------



## millenniumman75

I pick at my skin :hide


----------



## wannaknow

*i do this some too*

didn't know it had a name...

2 things helped me, but haven't stopped me completely

1) figured out my food allergies and cut them out of my diet, which made me less anxious and made my skin stop hurting

2) go figure, acrylic nails, because the tips are blunt unlike my razor sharp natural nails, acrylic nails are much harder to remove than gloves and noone asks why you have them on!

: )


----------



## kfox904

*I do this all the time*

I started to pick at my skin the summer of my 8th grade year. At first I didnt really think of it being bad or anything, I thought it was normal. Then I started to get really out of control. I would stand in front of the mirror for hours upon hours picking at my skin, the problem was there was nothing to pick at. I had no idea how to control it at all. I felt like I was unconsciously doing it, it was like an compulsion, I could not stop at all. I then started to really disfigure my face. I would go to the dermatologist and make them see why my skin kept doing that, then one doctor we went to said we think you have a skin picking disorder, my mother and I were outraged, all I kept thinking was wow I do not have that none of this is my fault. I do not have any acne on my face just sores from when I would and squeeze. I have come to terms with myself and that I have this disorder. I go see a psychologist for my panic attacks but im not too keen on telling him about this other problem I have. The only person that knows is my mom, I havent told anyone else.


----------



## John_in_SF

MissMay1977 said:


> I pick my skin as well. Are there any meds for this disorder?


Skin-picking is an obsessive-compulsive disorder, so anything they use for OCD could help. Luvox, Prozac, Zoloft, Paxil, Celexa/Lexapro are prospects.


----------



## nihlanth1

I have been ravaging the skin off of my fingers for 10 years (and am continuing to do it).
I bite and peel my cuticles completely off (sometimes it would bleed). I would also bite chunks of skin off of the sides and tips of my fingers repeatedly, usually until they crack or bleed, all the way down almost to the fingerprint area and down to the first joint. The next day it would be very painful to bend my finger(s). 

I have been doing this for 10 years and when I am doing it I dont even realize it. All of my fingers have been permanently scarred and in this dry weather my thumbs frequently crack open and bleed because the scars cannot stretch like healthy skin. Are there any drugs that can stop me from doing this? I have tried over and over to stop but it's almost as though it is involuntary. My fingers looks like someone stuck their hands in an open flame and had 3rd degree burns on the fingers - and then scarred over and dried up to a wrinkly flaky white/pink leather.

I took Lexapro a few years ago for depression and had horrible side effects (weight gain and sociopathic mental state) - So I refuse to take Lexapro. I really cannot go and see a psychiatrist because I dont want to pay 200 dollars for a visit just to get a 10 dollar bottle of perscription drugs.


----------



## screwjack

I like picking too but it's not at an obsessive level though. I used to pick my scalp till I had scabs then pick at that. 

For the most part i'm more into picking at my cats and dogs scabs now. Yeah it's weird but I make sure i'm not hurting them. :blank


----------



## recurring dream

For me it's seems to have gotten to a point where I can't even go one week without picking or squeezing at my skin. If I'm having a bad day, stressed or worried/bothered by something I'll take it out on my face. After a picking session all I want to do is hide (another excuse to avoid people). Because I take it out on my face, the damage that I do is visible for everyone to see. I've improved somewhat these last few months.. but before then it was quite bad. It's a bad cycle though.. there can be months of improvement and then I can lose control and wreck my face in an instant.

I know why I do this to myself. I get angry at myself every time I do pick. But I continue to do it. I'm trying so hard to stop.. but have yet to succeed.


----------



## MissMay1977

I read somewhere to put glue on the area you want to pick. Let the glue dry and than pick the glue off.


----------



## Aurora

I also pick. I have scars on my face because of it. But I cover it with make up so its barely noticable. I dont pick my face nowdays.. but my other picking problems have increased to a point of obsession...
I pick my scalp around the hair folicals, kind of like Im rubbing my scalp, I like to pick any bumps I find on my scalp. I pick the skin off my fingernails until I barely have and fingerprints left also I chew the cuticals out. I chew the insides of my lips until they bleed, so my lips are always sore.

I have dermititis on my legs. (unknown allergy). When I lived in humid QLD 4 years ago, it got so bad I actually ripped my legs apart until they oozed yucky stuff. (eww I know). Then I got a staph infection. Theyve never been that bad since but I still get periods of intense itchies.


----------



## Rune

I do it too, but I've never been diagnosed with anything relating to it. I used to be really bad in high school, I had sores on my scalp and I still have a few small scars on my face from doing it so much back then. I still do it, but not bad enough to cause as much damage. The worst thing I do now is I pick at my lips.


----------



## Coward

I thought everyone did that?


----------



## Momof1

I never knew there was a name for this problem. But like an earlier post said mine chest looks like a warzone. I am so embarrassed I don't even want to bring it up to my psychiatrist or psychologist. But I guess I better if I want help. I used to only do it sporadically to my face but now it has been 6 to 8 months and I haven't let them heal. It sucks but I am glad I am not alone in this. I am curious how this goes along with social anxieties. Can anyone explain it to me. I am slow getting things today I guess LOL.


----------



## hotmess

hey. i just found this forum today; about a year ago I realized I was a skin-picker, and have been recovering ever since. For me it is a SLOW process requiring lots of patience. fallen off the horse countless times! and dermatillomania feeds into any preexisting social anxiety; shame, guilt, self-disgust, etc. so to combat it, you have to learn to love and nurture yourself instead of literally and figuratively tearing yourself apart.

this website was amazing for me: http://www.stoppickingonme.com

it has great forums, and you can keep a personal journal there too.

<3


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I pick the skin on my face every now and then. Also, I have a really bad habit of biting my nails.


----------



## crowelaj

*Uh-oh*

My sister was murdered when I was 17 and she was 19. Since then I have been self-medicating with alcohol and recently tore out a chunk or my hair and have been picking my breasts. It started with some ingrown hairs (oh yeah, I also have a killer stache and now am developing a really nice coarse beard in my early single 30s). So suffice to say I am really ready for the dating scene. Now my left tit looks like a mine-field. And I can't stop. I am not stupid or uneducated, was on the pre-med track until I got derailed with work, actually scored very high on the MCAT. I ordered a silicone treatment that was very highly ranked, but I'm afraid I'll just pick that off at $50/oz. I feel like I need to wear mittens.


----------



## facade

I also pick at my face, stopped for awhile until something stressfull happened and I began again. I was wondering if this was a OCD type of thing or a self harming.


----------



## My911GT2993

I do squeeze my spots (disgusting), it is a bit compulsive, therfor related to OCD? OCD is one of the anxiety disorders, same catagory right?


----------



## DreamsInSepia

I have this too! It can be a really terrible and disruptive thing because you end up completely losing yourself in it. From what I have come to learn about it regarding why I do these things, is that it possibly has something to do with subconscious self-destructive tendencies and ocd. I am trying this thing that my therapist suggested recently, which is just to "visualize" doing it instead of doing it, even if it takes the same amount of time. To be honest, I don't think it's working very well because a lot of the time I only realize I'm doing it when I've already been doing it for a while. He said that if it continues he will recommend me to a therapist who specializes in structured CBT. I am hopeful that this can be conquered but I know it will be a long road. Good luck with figuring out how to overcome this, I'm sure it can be done!


----------



## Miss Meggie

I bite the skin around my fingernails and cuticles and then, once I've got it started, I'll pick it with my nails and occasionally bite more.
My boyfriend, my best friend, and my close friend all try to get me to stop. When I'm spending time with them, I manage not to do it because they will poke me or hold my hands or slap my hands or something. Without them, though, I do it nonstop.


----------



## gmlawrence

I thank you guys so much for your stories. Finding out there are others like me out there has brought me to tears. Strangely they are happy tears. I had heard of picking and I worked with therapist here and there for my anxiety etc but I thought I was the only one when it came to picking on the breast pores.

I too pick my face and anything else I feel needs to go away. I used to use needles as well but not as much any more unless I cannot get rid of my acne. I too have places on my face that seem raised because I have bugged them so much. My husband tries to help me by trying to not allow me to scrape as he calls it to remove the acne. I do not stop until it bleeds.

I do not pull out my hair on my head but I have had times where I will take some tweezers and just pulling out my leg hair individually. I know now I am sounding crazy right? Well not anymore than the breast issue.

Even spelling all this out makes me think that I have a a bigger problem than I realized. My mother I think does some of the same things so I probably inherited it from her.

My breasts are worse. That is where my issue has become worse. I pick in the shower mostly. I will pick till the pours bleed just like I would a zit. in some ways I have disfigured myself I think. I continuously have scabs on my areola and my breast themselves. Sometimes I will not even notice I started doing it and I have to talk myself into stopping. My therapist had me look up what the pours did to try to help me stop and when realizing that they were pours and the white material was actually to protect the breast helped me for a bit. But I cannot break the habit. I do not know why. I am really sorry to be so graphic but this is the first time I have ever heard someone else have this issue and I just want to lay it out there.

I am not alone. That relief is so emotionally healing. Thank you again for your stories.

If anyone has suggestions I would love to hear them as well.....



jesuismoi7 said:


> Hi, I searched "compulsively picking breasts" on Google and came across your post. In the last year, I have constantly picked at the pores in my breasts. When you mentioned that you bet people didn't even know the breasts had pores, I knew that we were doing the same thing. My friends ask if I have pimples or sores and don't understand when I tell them it's the pores, something they can't even see. It's become so bad, my breasts look like their covered in red polka dots. I used to wear low cut stuff all the time and I can't anymore.
> 
> Earlier today, I found out a close friend has trichotillomania (pulling out hair) and on looking it up ran across dermatillomania. Suddenly, my skin picking seems like a much bigger deal than I ever thought it was. I've always picked at my acne scars on my face and popped pimples. In junior high, I was a cutter and I've always picked at the skin on my lips. None of these were something that ever really affected me. This new thing with the breasts is out of control, though. I know that it's ugly and I don't want to do it, especially since I scar so easily. I miss wearing sexy clothes, but I just fall into this trance-like state and start picking. Most of the time, I don't even realize until I'm bleeding and have added several new spots to my "collection".
> 
> I've never been to a psychiatrist. Cutting was something that ended with adolescense and not having insurance has prevented me from seeking help when I fall into a depression. But for the first time, I'm seriously considering seeking outside help. I have a hard time thinking any mans going to want a woman with spotted breasts.
> 
> I guess I just wanted you to know you're not the only one out there. I'm personally glad to know I'm not alone.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Sierra83

I used to pick my skin a lot (everything basically wherever where there was a perceived imperfection - whiteheads, blackheads, cystic acne, the list goes on). Not doing it as much these days. Keeping busy helps, I think. If you want to get diagnosed by a professional and seek treatment, ask your doctor when you feel ready.


----------



## pita

I have a couple large scars from skin picking but they're thankfully not on my face. One is on my shoulder and the other is on the sole of my foot. I used to go kind of crazy with skin picking and use sharp objects to perform surgery on myself. Now I'm a lot better, but I still have these stupid scars.


----------



## electrocutee

I'd never heard of this until I read this post. I've always picked the skin around my cuticles and it gets worse if I'm anxious/stressed. Never thought it was a problem until I started using needles to do it, then I would draw blood and become really self conscious about the way my fingers looked. It drives me insane, I thought it was just a weird habit for me but I'd be interested to know if this is Dermatillomania in my case.


----------



## Tweedy

gmlawrence said:


> I
> 
> I do not pull out my hair on my head but I have had times where I will take some tweezers and just pulling out my leg hair individually. I know now I am sounding crazy right? Well not anymore than the breast issue.


 Me too - individual leg hairs and breast pores.

:hide


----------



## Radattack

I used to have a problem with this. I would scratch at my scalp until I broke the skin, then keep picking at the scabs. So I would constantly have sores and bald spots on my head. I had this problem all through high school.

My boyfriend made me stop about 6 months ago, but it turned into trichotillomania, with body hair, this time.  Fail!


----------



## nothing to fear

my skin picking is pretty much a constant nuisance, reading through the thread would be triggering for me heh. my cuticles are areas i constantly want to and will pick at and the urges are so strong that if i can't do it it will be on my mind for ages.
the skin i have the urge to pick is anything dry or that looks like it has imperfections... i don't do it as an attempt to make it look better, its just this compulsion. i purposely avoid looking closely at parts of my body that i know has dry skin since the urge to pick it is so strong and i can't be reminded of it.

i even find myself sometimes picking at small pimples or bumps that i'll feel on my boyfriend's back when my arms are around him, or i'll get the urge to pick at his skin that i notice is "pickable"... hah. :roll



gmlawrence said:


> My therapist had me look up what the pours did to try to help me stop and when realizing that they were pours and the white material was actually to protect the breast helped me for a bit. But I cannot break the habit. I do not know why. I am really sorry to be so graphic but this is the first time I have ever heard someone else have this issue and I just want to lay it out there.
> 
> I am not alone. That relief is so emotionally healing. Thank you again for your stories.
> 
> If anyone has suggestions I would love to hear them as well.....


gah, those pours and the material on the nipple that helps protect the breast have really bugged me and i've been tempted to pick at them... i have a little but would stop, it's one place on my body i would absolutely not want to **** with anymore (they already have scars from self-injury).


----------



## misslonelyheart

i have a problem with picking at any bumps on my arms at all.. i feel like they are ugly and they need to go away even if they are the smallest thing in the world, and i know the picking makes it worse but it makes me feel better.. makes me feel like i have control of the bumps but it makes me feel terrible because they look miserable and ugly.. the last thing i need is another kick to my self esteem
i also have this problem with seeing things that arnt actually there like on my chest i "see" pimples and want to pick them off when their actually just follicles.. so i sometimes have many red bumps on my chest from trying to get them off and its really embarrassing, especially trying to explain it to my spouse


----------



## Steve123

Never heard of this until now, I pick a lot at my fingers and nails, not sure if that counts.


----------



## AussiePea

I pick at my arms a lot, any bumps/pimples or whatever I have to have a go at them. Bad habbit.


----------



## kemerson1123

Does picking at one's breasts cause permanent damage?


----------



## pxi79

*me too... have a website about it I'd like feedback on*

I just made a website about skin picking and how I got over mine. It was for a class. I hope you will take a look and give me some feedback.

http://jghafer.glogster.com/groomingdisorders


----------



## 3334scot

*sick of picking - but I can't stop!*

I too have this skin picking disorder. I am ashamed to say that I pick my scalp in different spots until my head hurts and is bloody. I really want to get my haircut but I am too ashamed and embarassed to go to a hairdresser. I don't even know if they would cut my hair, they might be so grossed out. I wish I could stop this, but it's such a compulsion I feel that it's beyond my control. I used to pick the skin off of my feet until they were so raw I couldn't walk on them. I am too ashamed to tell anybody about this, so I'm glad that I can at least write about it on here....


----------



## orevgym

*Compulsive Picker*

*i'm a compulsive picker too. klonopin helps w/this but i cant get a dr to prescribe benzo's. what have you tried?*


----------



## Northern Lights

I pick my lips when I'm nervous or bored until they're sore and bleeding. It's a terrible habit and I am very ashamed of it. 
Sometimes I'm afraid people might think I have some kind of contagious disease due to the way my lips look - which tenses me up and makes me start to pick my lips again... :|


----------



## bezoomny

I pick at my legs. The only thing that keeps it to an absolute minimum is that I've started exclusively wearing shorts and skirts and dresses - my legs are constantly visible. Now I'm too afraid to make a mark on my legs and just desperately want them to heal. It's horrendously embarrassing. This has worked for the past two weeks, I'm just hoping it'll continue to work.

I used to have to wear gloves at all times when I was alone. That also worked, but it's misery keeping them on.


----------



## zeptron

I pick at my face (zits, cysts, clogged pores), sometimes my scalp, my back, and bug bites. The bug bite thing has gotten really bad lately since I've had so many. But recently I have started working on a farm and I get really dirty and then I pick and the places I've been picking at have been getting mildly infected from the dirt. It's SO GROSS. I've tried to stop for so long. It started the first day I learned how to pop a pimple, about 4 years ago. I really wish I could stop because having my face bleeding randomly in public is horrifying and does not help my SA at all. 

I'm just glad there are others out there with this- I've always felt to weird about it...

EDIT: just thought I should mention that my sister does it too. is it genetic?


----------



## omgitzli

*Dont Freak Out Right Away*

I pick too, but usually it's not that bad. I'm getting scared that i have this disorder because of reading all of these posts, but i'm pretty sure i'm just being paranoid. I really only pick at pimples on my face and turn them into scabs, and then sometimes pick the scabs off. I really only do it because i cant stand to have impurities on my face. I hate the way it looks, and i feel like everyone looks at it. I currently only have one mild scar left on my face from picking, and also one scab that i'm hoping does not leave a scar. Now after realizing that it could be an actual problem i'm gonna see if i can control it. So far i've been doing good so i think it was just a habit not a disorder. I think i've been worrying way to much about this and just stop thinking too much into it. :bash
maybe some of you people are thinking too much of it too. See if you can control it before getting nervous and freaking out about it, because thats just going to cause more stress and probably cause you to pick more. :roll


----------



## HereComesTheSun

I do this too! I have learned to keep my fingernails painted all the time so that i am less inclined to pick at the cuticles. My fingers are usually red, raw, or bloody most of the time if I don't.


----------



## bazinga

I have this too, with a host of other crazy things:

rolling up/chewing toilet paper
fear of my throat making sound when I talk
counting the time all the time


----------



## Liana

Yesterday I woke up with this overwhelming feeling that my fingers were getting too fat for my fingernails. I knew it was irrational; I'm not even fat. I couldn't focus on anything until I peeled back my cuticles with my nail clippers. Now my fingers and toes are bleeding. The feeling I got when I would peel back a significant amount of skin was almost euphoric.

I used to be on Paxil, but it didn't work. The withdrawal was hell, and now I'm on Effexor. I've noticed that my skin picking and compulsive rotating of my ankles when I'm resting has gotten a lot worse since going on Effexor. I just want to be normal.


----------



## qwe

I'm so sorry and thrilled at the same time to realize I'm not alone with this.. Reading this really helped me not feel so crazy. I really thought I was alone (at least with the breast thing.)

I'm 18 years old. I've gone through a lot stages of self mutilation, too.

I've picked at myself almost everywhere: face, back, arms, feet, thighs, pulling out leg hairs, pulling off split ends, and most horribly, the pores on my breasts. They're _teeeerrible_ looking in the light. It makes me sick.

It started out with regular anxiety, I guess. So I picked. Now have anxiety about my scars, and can't do things scar-less people can. The scar anxiety makes me pick even more, feeling like it's the only solution.

I say, "You HAVE to stop!", "STOP RIGHT NOW", over and over in my head. It only works sometimes. Other times, yes, I do it for hours. It's like a trance I'm in. A masochistic, bleeding trance. My parents think I've stopped.

I don't really know WHY I do it. I'm sure I could come up with plenty of causes that stem back to the traumas of my childhood, or something... Depression, social anxiety, OCD; must be one of those. But when I'm complimented by my friends, family, or professors (on looks, personality, artwork, physique), it makes me feel even WORSE, because only I know the truth about my mangled skin.

I've frequently told that I'm beautiful, exotic looking even. Which is damned disappointing because I'm hiding a battle field under the T-shirts I pull off as my "style." Also, it was really hard for me to find a prom dress.. No bathing suits for me.

I've been told that I come off as a "very happy person" and that I smile/laugh a lot. It makes me laugh, because clearly.. I'm really not. LOL.

I feel guilty dating. I don't want them to have to inherit the hideousness of my disgusting habit. And when it comes to being naked, I cringe when my boyfriend wants to take off my shirt, or my bra, if he could even get that far.

I HATE stammering to come up with a reason to explain WHY I won't try on that shirt, or go to the beach, or any other regular, unassuming things. Who the hell would guess it's because I like to tear myself apart in my spare time?

I've spent a lot of time feeling bad for myself because of it. It's even made me secretly hate girls who show cleavage (but most times, I apologize in my head soon after the thought, because it'd make me SO happy to be able to be free like that).

I am glad, though, that I'm not a stupid, self-absorbed b****. I really couldn't live with myself if that were the case! I think I'd rather be the type of person who wears deformed flesh instead of a $1,000 designer bag made by child labor.. Ugh, then again, _that _person could be buying that crap to compensate for something real and heart-wrenching.

It's funny thinking that you could walk down the street and never guess who the pickers or the pullers or the cutters are.

I hope this helps. It helped me to rant and finally get it all out. Thanks to people like karkar, jesuismoi7, bunnycakes, simplgirl, whatevermania, crowelaj, and gmlawrence whose stories hit me really hard


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

i pick my pimples all the time whether they're on my face, back or chest and i have so many spots because of it. it's not severe tho


----------



## Noob

Idk if they're related, but I chew the skin off my fingers.
Pretty strange, OCD for sure... =P


----------



## mbet

I have been a "picker" all of my life. Fortunately, it is not severe and is intermittent enough to allow for healing. However, I have found a huge help to prevent my picking which will help the women out there: gel nails. Once I had my first manicure, the nails prevented me from truly "picking" my skin. May not completely prevent it for you, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I've been picking at my lips almost my whole life, didn't know it was a problem until now.


----------



## CleverKrolik

I pick, I peel, and I pick some more. When I get stressed I head for the mirror and when I am done it is a bloody bruised mess. Do I have cut marks on my arms? Yes! I once sat with tweezers and pulled out hair on my legs just to vent frustration and calm down. 
I pick my scalp too because you can't see it. . .When I go to get my hair cut I WILL NOT let the lady shampoo me because I don't want her to feel the scabs. I shampoo before I go and walk in with a wet head! 
How did we get this way? I hate it, you can not cover the marks and scars. I recognize it on others and I know some must see it on me. If I even touch my face around my Significant Other, he says 'No picking it is the law' trying to get me to be conscience of my actions. I don't even know I am doing it sometimes. 
I was floored when my son at 6 said, "Mom what's wrong your picking and that means your upset." That was YEARS ago and he was the first to make me realize I must do it all the time and not know!!! It is sick and I hate it!!!


----------



## CleverKrolik

3334scot said:


> I too have this skin picking disorder. I am ashamed to say that I pick my scalp in different spots until my head hurts and is bloody. I really want to get my haircut but I am too ashamed and embarassed to go to a hairdresser. I don't even know if they would cut my hair, they might be so grossed out. I wish I could stop this, but it's such a compulsion I feel that it's beyond my control. I used to pick the skin off of my feet until they were so raw I couldn't walk on them. I am too ashamed to tell anybody about this, so I'm glad that I can at least write about it on here....


I do the same thing and like I said I wash my hair at home and go into the salon with a wet head so they don't have to touch my scalp!!! Sometimes them combing it is painful and I try not to react.


----------



## pollster

CleverKrolik said:


> If I even touch my face around my Significant Other, he says 'No picking it is the law' trying to get me to be conscience of my actions. I don't even know I am doing it sometimes.


Interestingly, this habit, and related issues, is one of many reasons I've pretty much avoided having a significant other. I'm always fascinated to see people who are able to open up their disordered lives to someone special. It's like a whole other level of existence that I've barely scratched the surface of.

I have this problem too. Sometimes I do it on purpose. Other times I do it while distracted, like watching tv or something. It's like being in a daze, and then completely regretting it when you snap yourself out of it.

I do the whole nail biting / finger biting / inside the mouth biting thing too. I guess it's all related.


----------



## lheyden

*SOS Scars of Shame*

Hello everyone.
I wanted to let you know that I am working on a meaningful documentary to help people understand and deal with their skin picking disorder. And to finally make people realize Dermatillomania is real and people have to respect and help each other. 
Please take a minute to review my fundraiser and documentary trailer:
http://www.indiegogo.com/sos

Thank you for your time,
Lisa


----------



## sociallyretarded

Oh jeez, I'm experiencing almost the same thing, except I pick my split ends. I suggest you talk to your psychotherapist, I know it's not easy but I think they would have a better idea of how to deal with this condition. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Revenwyn

I have dermotillomania and the closely related trichotillomania as well. The trichotillomania is the worse of the two conditions. I'm completely bald and pull from all other areas where hair grows. Consequently I no longer do many activities I used to enjoy.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Have trichotillomania but only on my left eyelashes. Majority of the time they grow back before anyone notices and eyeliner helps people not notice. But the area around my picking is becoming slightly bruised and I have gotten more gunk in my eye than usual. I just need to stop this nervous picking though. It's soooo hard though. >.<


----------



## Neutrino

I pick the skin around my fingers and the skin in my mouth. Feels really good :/ 

I never really think about it as being a problem. Never really think about it at all. But I guess it is...


----------



## Freiheit

This thing has pretty much ruined my body...I mean...I have acne on my back/shoulders and arms, which I picked at, so I can't wear halter top shirts, dresses, forget about going to the beach...Thankfully I managed to get rid of the scars on my legs so I can at least wear short shorts and skirts...It just sucks really bad because I have to come up with excuses why I can't wear certain things that would otherwise look really good on me had I never picked at my skin and ruined it...It is really embarrassing to live with and I wish that knowing how badly it impacts my skin would be enough to make me stop...but sadly, it isn't...


----------



## Berzen

I've picked for as long as I can remember. I didn't know there was a name for it until sometime later and I'm like hey I have that.

I know I shouldn't do it and it has occasionally been awkward. Once a boy I was dating asked about the "bug bites" on my arms and I'm like yeah sure they're bug bites. But really I always thought of it as a more minor problem considering some of my other issues. Umm, but reading all these posts I'm more concerned. For me it's more of an OCD thing then self-harm or anxiety. Just the idea of gunk in my skin and those unsmooth bumps drives me crazy and I can't really help it and I move from one spot to the other completely focused on it until god knows how much time has gone by and that's kind of the thing I PICK EVERYTHING! The only part I don't pick is the middle of my back because I can't reach it. 

I'm getting better at my face because when I look at it to pick it I can see the little scars I've made in my cheeks, but I often can't resist squeezing the pores on my nose. I pick under my fingernails to get the dead skin that sometimes collects there. Generally not too bad but I have made my nails bleed from cutting down so close trying to get rid of a hangnail and I cut off the skin around my nails, like that kind of thick callousy stuff. I pick my shoulders, my arms, my legs, my breasts, mid section generally isn't too bad but I definitely look. Funny thing about my breasts is sometimes if everyone else is asleep I'll work my way there, so I'm pretty much sitting in the living room 5 feet from a window topless picking at my breasts. :roll I pick at the bottom of my feet with tweezers to get all of those dead pieces that follow the lines of my foot print. I bite the skin off my lips because I don't like it when I can feel any peeling or rough skin. I don't pick at my split ends because apparently I like my hair more than my skin so I sit around with scissors snapping off all the split ends I can find. Ironically, the only nervous picking/pulling I do is tweeze my eyebrows, but they are thick enough that I don't do too much damaged by the time I am tired of doing it. Sometimes I'll be ready to stop by the time I finish one and I'm like crap I have to do the other one now.

I have no idea how to stop. I'm getting a little better with somethings like I said my face and not picking at little wounds I had just been picking so they can heal up and leaving alone the spots that I know after I pick them I am just going to be mad because I made it worse. Really I feel incredibly satisfied if I picked at a clogged pore or an ingrown hair and it just comes out I'm like oh thank god. I know I need to accept my imperfections, even models get air-brushed, no one's perfect, but yeah it's obsessive and compulsive and I was twitchy the whole time I was reading all these posts. sigh.


----------



## Picker

I've been a bleeding/scabbing/gouging picker for as long as I can remember, and was shocked when I realized it had its own name. I also have very very slight trichotillomania.

The BEST way to beat a compulsive disorder in through Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, easier if done with a professional's help, but possible to do on your own.
CBT is based on the fact that no matter what your emotions are or what stress level you have at the moment, you're body is experiencing anxiety right before your 'session' starts. The picking is a crutch your brain uses to relieve this compulsive anxiety. CBT involves using exposures to teach your brain how to handle the anxiety itself without relying on skin picking.

To properly use CBT to help with the compulsions, you have to do what are called 'exposures'. No taking drugs, avoiding the problem or staying away from mirrors: you have to put yourself into prime picking position and let the urges and the anxiety flow without caving in, it's the ONLY WAY. And you have to do these exposures regularly!

The interesting thing about exposures is that as you do them and let yourself feel uncomfortable, within a few minutes your anxiety will begin to go down until the urge is very low or completely gone! If you wait long enough, your brain gives in and starts dealing with the anxiety all by itself.:clap

The first time I tried it, it opened my eyes to how desperate my body needed to pick itself. I never realized how powerful my urges were until I was standing in front of a mirror holding my little tweezers and doing everything in my power to NOT move any closer and start digging. I've really been slacking on these exposures recently, but every time I do one and leave the bathroom unscathed, it's the best feeling!

My type of dermatillomania involves all parts of my body, even my face and chest. I use needles and sharp things to pick at pores, gouge at swollen areas and keep scabs going for months. I've been known to spend up to 4 hours in front of the mirror. RIDICULOUS!

It really needs to stop, and the only reliable way for me to put an end to it is to face my problem head-on and teach my body to look into a mirror without going crazy. Drugs won't fix the compulsive triggers, and talking about it won't make my brain develop the tools it needs to handle my problem.

Hoo boy, off to look into a mirror like a normal person; wish me luck!:boogie


----------



## Devil

Everyone picks skin maybe you do it at a different extent. 

I bite inside my mouth until it bleeds then afterwards listerine the heck out of my mouth, I used to bite my hands until it's bloody. 

It's hard to go through I would draw an x on your hands to remind yourself 'NO' and chew sugarless gum possibly instead! 

Wish you luck


----------



## luctus

I pick at my skin whenever I'm trying not to cut myself. It seems to be my "replacement" self-injury. I don't know if it's really even better (psychologically), but it doesn't cause as much damage the way I do it, and I can hide it easier. The worst place I do it is probably on my scalp. I try really hard to avoid picking my face because I know that will definitely make me feel worse, though I do have a few scars from picking pimples that would have been nothing if I'd just left them alone. I also frequently "scan" my back for any bumps I have, and pick them. 

The best solution I've had for this is to just clip my nails really short, so it's almost impossible to really do any damage with it. I still pick, but I don't make such hideous wounds. 

Someone (lily, I think) said they picked their feet and felt they'd humiliated themselves. Just know you're not alone with that, either. I used to pick at the skin on my feet with clippers, and would do everything short of making myself bleed. I'd have removed all the tough skin and be walking on raw, new skin and would sometimes have to spend days sitting/laying because it hurt too much to stand/walk. I've eventually forgotten about that, but then if I hurt my feet now I'd probably be doing something worse. I just moved on to my arms and legs.


----------



## Nicola

*Magazine Article to Raise Awareness*

Hi Everyone,

I hope this post finds you well. I am a freelance writer and health psychologist looking to raise awareness of skin picking via an article or case study on the topic. I am seeking people who might be willing to share their stories with me, anonymously if you so wish. I have struggled with the condition myself, but since I am writing the article as a health professional, I am unable to also act as a 'case study' so to speak. If anyone would like to appear in a magazine, again anonymously if you so wish, please do get in touch via email ([email protected]). Anything you tell me will be completely confidential and nothing will be printed without your full consent. I understand that this is a difficult topic discuss and can assure you that it will be approached with respect and dignity. If anyone has any questions, please don't hesitate to contact me.

Kind Regards, Nicola


----------



## friday74

does this include your scalp??? I didn't realise until reading this that it could possibly be a result of my anxiety/depression.. I dont go to hairdressers until I desperately need to because I just attack my head until it bleeds!


----------



## Colton

My sister is obsessed with licking the scabs on her arms. It wouldn't be so bad if she wore long-sleeved shirts, but she doesn't. She has no shame about it.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

I am not sure if I have the this or not really. I do tend to pick heads off spots, scabs, things like that.


----------



## Volley17

*Lip picking*

I have been picking my lips since I was about 14. It helps so much. It feels so good when I do it. They are always there and I don't have to worry about leaving them at home, haha. I know it is because of anxiety and stress but I dont want to stop. I know it looks disturbing but it's not about other people it's about me. It helps me so that I am not in a corner crying our cutting. I also feel ashamed that sometimes I want people to notice that I am doing it. This makes no sense I'm sure. I love it when my fingers get bloody, it means I "did the job".


----------



## Slogger

I have this problem too, though it's gotten a bit better with age. I still break out a little sometimes, and it's hard to keep from squeezing and picking.

What broke me from picking at my cuticles is keeping my nails rather long. They look good, so instead of picking at the cuticles I want to rub lotion into them and keep the nails nicely filed. I like wanting to keep my hands out in the open now, instead of always hiding them. 

It's also nice to be able to chop onions and garlic or peel an orange without it stinging like mad!!


----------



## Karuni

I am guilty of having skin picking habits too. 

My face is my most frequent victim. I don't actually get too bad of acne, but I get some form of satisfaction from popping and squishing any and all zits/blackheads I see. I hate the deep and painful ones that can't be popped. I can't do anything about them until they surface.

I don't know why, but when I feel my face or anywhere on my body, and I find a scab or some other "imperfection", I attack it. I try to leave them alone, but often times it just ends up I get up, go to the bathroom mirror, and do the deed. I could stand there for hours hunting all of the blackheads on my face. 

I also have a bad habit of biting and peeling the skin off of my lips. I'll just chew on them while I'm sitting, sometimes not even fully aware I'm doing it. Other times, I'll go to the mirror and pick them with my nails...

I know this is absolutely horrible for my skin. I don't know why I do it. I usually cover up what I can with concealer when I go to work though. Some scabs still show through though. =( I'm just destroying my face so much I'll never be attractive looking...


----------



## amy612

I chew the insides of my cheeks and pick my scalp compulsively and have for a long time. I noticed it's been a lot worse since I stopped drinking (I obviously was drinking to self-medicate and now that it's not there the feelings are erupting and causing me to pick.) I have tons of insight but am a complete idiot when it comes to implementing any kind of solution to my problems. Go figure. I've mentioned it to countless therapists and psychiatrists and none of them bother to touch on it. So much for getting help.


----------



## summerbeforedark

*skin picking*

I thought that it was just me !!!! 
I have been picking at my skin for years now. My husband always tells me to stop, but I can't avoid picking once I have started. I also believe that I have OCD symptoms (checking, staring, washing my hands, fear of infestation and more) and Social Anxiety symptoms (ruminating on social events, fear of being watched while I am working). I plan to call my GP tomorrow and hopefully get some help because it is starting to put a strain on my marriage. I hope it helps because I am sure that there is nothing better than feeling normal for a change.


----------



## IceWoman

Wow, I'm so glad it's not just me. I didn't realize that this problem I had actually had a name until just today. I've been picking spots (pimples) on my face for years, I don't even remember when it began... late teens I believe. I get so carried away and go into a trance like state and can spend nearly an hour looking in the mirror trying to find flaws in my skin to pick. In the past 5 or so years it has increased to the point where I now pick my breasts and my back. In the last couple years I've even started picking at my legs.. so it's obviously getting gradually worse. The thing is I've never had acne.. I don't actually get a lot of spots at all but yet I continuously pick at the smallest flaws that I can see. I now believe that I've had this problem since I was a young child. I didn't pick the skin on my face as a child but I used to peel away the skin on my fingertips to the point where it was red raw and painful. I never ever associated this problem with anxiety but I do think I am anxious by nature and that I just hide it well. The only time I can get my skin picking at bay is if I'm really busy... usually when I go on Holiday and have a lot to do. I guess it's just trying to do something to keep my mind off it but it's so hard.. I just keep seeming to fall back into it.


----------



## xTKsaucex

yup, I do at times. Its a part of my bi polar disorder called psychomotor agitation. Its only my fingers that get picked, thumbs especially. It does sound a lot worse than it actually is.

I love the term, Wolf Biter Syndrome, it is exactly the characteristics of a wolf.

I think mine is somewhat under control than others. Like, I've never picked anywhere else than the tips of fingers and can't comprehend anywhere else as it would be incredibly obvious, especially the face, to others.


----------



## Noll

I don't have it, but I do have Dermatophagia. (biting skin of fingers)


----------



## Bridezilla

*skin crazy!!*

Everything I've read in this feed never seemed the least bit out of the ordinary for me. Up until recently I thought -most normal hygienic people used any method necessary to pop a zit-!!! 
I remember as a child pulling on scabs, reopening sores in my mouth that I might get from biting my lip, and lord forbid I go out during mosquito season. I didn't get acne until I was 17 but I think I created my own problem. I feel like if I had never started picking my face in the first place, I wouldn't have such deep cystic acne as a 22 year old woman. 
When I say I love to pop a pimple, I mean it in the sense that freeing any pore causes a sense of euphoria. I bought proactive last week and almost felt a sense of loss knowing I was going to have to own up to the problem and fight the urge to stop taking needles and tweezers to my face to let the healing process begin :|
When I watched Obsessed on Netflix (LOL) I finally realized I had been suffering from dermatillomania MY ENTIRE LIFE. Stress really triggers my level of picking. And those therapists are GOOD!!! The little bit I've watched has changed my life.
Someone mentioned their embarrassment over picking their breasts, but what most people don't know is that you can get acne anywhere on the body and its easy to go wild on an imperfection when you know nobody else is going to see your battle wounds.
Its actually caused awkward moments throughout life for me where I'll be at school, or maybe have a friend over, I'll go to the bathroom and literally be in there for 10 minutes picking after taking a 30 second tinkle. Then I go back to class, caked in make up and red splotches feeling sooooo ashamed. 
Yeah, no one's going to notice, right? 
Oh, and keep me away from mirrors in grocery stores. I've picked my face trying on sun glasses. I'll be driving and people will honk at me because I'm so focused on the zit versus the changing light, or I'll be in an interview and secretly slide my hand over the back of my shoulder and pick! 
One time I decided to hone my picking problem into something less destructive so I allowed myself to pluck the hair on my leg when I felt the urge, but unfortunately I only broke out in a terrible rash that I later picked to death.. CRAZY!!!!! Then I got into piercings and had over 21 by the time I was 18 (I've since removed all but the nose ring because it might need to be professionally removed one day). I know the picking and the piercings are different, but it's all OCD! Did I really want all those rings? I really don't think I did, I just liked the ritual. The obsessive washing, changing of jewelry, buying of new ones... Same as me buying massive amounts of face products, and ritually picking and washing my face.
But you know what? Other than that I'm a really normal, moderately healthy young lady. I had a tough adolescence but I'm a pretty fulfilled person so this isn't always associated with depression and anyone (in my unprofessional opinion) could have this. This isn't the worst OCD to have if you *CONTROL* the picking and only very seldom let yourself get away with it. There are certain zits that you really do need to pop, so enjoy the heck out of that one when you can! 
My final statement is: Yes. If its hanging, dangling, erupting, or embedded... I will pick it regardless of its location on the body.


----------



## Tracey31

*I'm going to stop now I know*

I looked up blocked pores and this topic came up, I always thought I had bad skin, seems I had a compulsion. I won't let myself pick, scratch or squeeze now, it's only been 3 days and I think about doing it all the time but won't let myself. My skin looks amazing already! Going to buy some fading cream for my brown scars and keep up the good work


----------



## RiosBerrio

*Not Alone*

I almost want to cry. I'm sitting here at almost 1 in the morning and wanting cry because I realize how bad I've let myself become.

My nails are so short that my boyfriend has longer nails than me.
I have scars on my face, and am constantly picking at my pimples and whiteheads until they bleed, occasionally leaving me with scares.
I have scars on my breasts as well, from digging into my skin to pull out the hairs.
I have scars and scabs on my legs from using tweezers to pull out the hair on my legs.

I do this, and I hate that I do it. All I can think when I go to bed at night is, "Wow, if only the people around me knew what a freak I am." I look back at what I wrote and can't believe that this is me. Why do I do this to myself?!

Seeing this makes me realize that I need to make a change. Living a life where I lock myself in my bathroom just to pick at my face for thirty minutes before I shower is not living.


----------



## galexi

Hello,

First let me apologize for the length! I normally would never ever do this but I am desperate.

I am a 17 year old girl, and I live a seemingly normal life. I have a job, plenty of friends and apeer happy. I am very accomplished in school and I am an accomplished graphic designer and my job is extremelly serious and demanding for my age, I do marketing and graphic design for a medical supply company and make more money per year that my 25 year old brother. I am extremelly independent and responsible. I am mature for my age and feel like a 40 year old trapped in a 17 year old body. I feel ashamed for bragging, because I am not that great. Don't be impressed, I am truley pathetic. I struggle with severe anxiety, ADD, depression, and have just kicked an addiction to oxycodone after three weeks in rehab as well as an eating disorder. I take zoloft, ritalin, and concerta daily and rimeron for insomnia. On the outside, I look extremelly normal. People tell me I'm beautiful, I'm normal height and weigh about 105 lbs, and I have dirty blonde hair, fair skin and blue eyes. I do get a lot of attention from men. But I refuse to think I am beautiful, when I was 14 I developed an obsession with my weight and became severely bulimic. Although I haven't purged in a year I still have amazingly low self esteem. It's quite sad. I hate myself like you wouldnt believe.

Everything that has happened in my life has built up inside me and I release through picking at my skin. It started with popping pimples, and for the most part I have very clear skin, only a few pimples here and there. I did pick at my skin, but not obsessively, I would just pop my pimples and such. Sometimes I did it too much but I never found myself obsessing over it like I do now.

But about a year ago my problem became a monster. I have so much shame still from it. It started from the strange satisfaction I got from popping a fresh pimple and turned into something horrible. I pick all over my body... my face, breasts, legs, pubic area, stomach, back, arms, shoulders, scalp... everywhere. Even when I cake on makeup scars and bumps jut out all over my otherwise pretty body. Every day someone says something. Strangers at grocery stores and neighbors and random people will ask me if I got in a car wreck, or if I fell on my forehead. A family friend even pulled me aside recently to ask me if someone was beating me. They walk up to me concerned and genuinely believe that I am malformed and that I have been in a horrible disaster.

It is this bad. I have permenate scars on my face from picking at pimples. Every moment I am running my hands along my face and body checking for bumps, and if I find one during school or work I excuse myself to go to the bathroom and pick at it. I even will avoid washing my face and eat foods that make me break out, just so new pimples will form and I can pick at them. I have a history of self harm, and I use my fingers, needles, knives, tweezers, anything to pick at myself. I have stayed up all night sitting on my counter looking in the mirror picking. I spend at least an hour a day picking at my face, sometimes up to five. I am in therapy, and I have mentioned it to my therapist, but I have other problems like depression to deal with. 

I have a nice body but I never show it off because it looks like I am completelly mamed. I only wear shirts that cover everything and I have bangs just to hide my forhead blemishes. My face gets infected and is always peeling, oozing, scaring and looking horrible. I even do it in public places, I will pick in the restrooms at my school and work. I pick at every pore in my body, on my breasts and my legs and arms. If I have a minor scrape or cut I will pick at it and attempt to get it infected. I bite my nails aswell and I bite the inside of my cheeks to the point that the skin comes off. I will also spend hours tweezing each individual hair in my pubic area not for cosmetic reasons but because of obsession.

My body is permenately deformed and I have avoided relationships and sex because I am so disgusted with my body. I do get alot of attention from boys I like, but I am so ashamed of my apearence I refuse to act on it. I am a very sexual person and I miss being intamate, but I am too ashamed to show anyone my body. I feel like a leapor, and I am sick of all the looks I get from people... I spend about an hour every morning caking on makeup to cover my blemishes on my face, and I know how beautiful I would look if my skin was clear. I am ashamed when people look me in the eyes because they are drawn to my imperfections. I usually only hang out with my friends in the nightime when it is dark.

Despite the horror of my situation I feel with the proper help I can be cured. I have overcome an addiction to oxy aswell as an eating disorder, and if I can take that I can likely take anything. Please, I am begging you to help me. I just need someone to tell me everything will be okay.

Thank You,

Jade


----------



## MsDaisy

I don't have any suggestions for any of you, because I don't have this problem, but I did have an aunt that used to pick at her face all the time. She had been thrown through a plate glass window when she was younger, and she said her face always felt like it had glass in it still. After years of her picking and digging, her face got hideously scarred. 

If this disorder is uncontrollable, I would suggest seeking a dermatologist, or doctor about it..asap.


----------



## reghead121

I have both the skin picking and biting. It's not a good look for my fingers... Been doing it since I was four or five and like the other aspects of my OCD I have little control over it. If I have a bug bite or something, it can take weeks to heal because I just cannot leave it alone. I sympathize with the rest of you, it's very frustrating to have sores and scars, whether they are hidden or not. Hugs everyone.


----------



## Help please

I don't know if it is related but I am super paranoid about acne scars...


----------



## ohai

*My story and some coping ideas*

I am only recently admitting that I have this problem and it makes me very afraid to even admit it. I have had this issue for 20 years and it is getting worse. I started out as a childhood nail-biter and my mom and grandma were so much on my case for that I started substituting scab-picking because I could hide it. Once I started getting acne the issue became unmanageable as any slight imperfection in the skin annoys me and captures my attention. If I then have the slightest frustration or stress, or even get to thinking hard about something, I pick at the imperfection.

I was lucky I guess that I found info when a friend's daughter started having issues with cutting. In doing some research to help her and my friend I found info about skin-picking and was in tears realizing I was reading about myself.

Here is some info to help others struggling with this. First, if you're wondering if you have a problem, check out this evaluation scale called the SPIS which is no more difficult to do than a Cosmo quiz: http://psy.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/full/42/5/397/T1 and to understand your score read this: http://psy.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/full/42/5/397 but basically a score of seven or higher means you have an issue. I'm an eight on this scale.

If you're thinking that this issue isn't that big a deal, then consider that besides scarring and infection there is documentation in extreme cases of a person picking through their skin to expose the carotid artery and another of a person picking through the bridge of her nose and needing surgery see: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20575652

I found some help by trying the strategies recommended to help cutters. Some of those include keeping a rubber band on my wrist which I snap when I have the urge to pick, it sounds like a weird substitute but the snap helps me refocus on my goal of *not* picking rather than obsessing on my desire to pick. Also I find wrapping my arms around myself and giving a big squeeze can help. I cut my nails very short. Also when alone I will slather neosporin on a band-aid and cover whatever spot I'm obsessing over. I look silly but I figure silly is better than looking like a freak. And I still find myself picking at the band-aid but the band-aid doesn't bleed. I stopped tweezing my eyebrows as it is too easy to start in on a spot with the tweezers, and I put the tweezers in the garage and away from me. I also got a prescription from my Dr. for duac, which clears my acne faster than anything else so I figure reduces my window of opportunity to pick at a zit. (As an aside, I have seen so many drs about skin conditions but none ever raised any concern that it was picking causing the issue.) I also like the idea that readpill_blewpill posted to wear gloves and I will try that.

My son is a nail biter like I was and I am so desperate to stop this cycle before he picks up my terrible habit. I am trying to gently discourage him from biting so as not to reproduce the dynamic I had with my mom and grandma and I hope I am doing right by him. My dad is also an awful nail biter and has mangled his hands as a result. I am convinced it is genetic.

I really hope for help for all of you whose stories I've read. My friend's daughter is doing so much better and it gives me hope that I might get better too.


----------



## rylea1

dear lily i can relate i had a corn on my foot that kept comeing back i kept picking at it and pick at it i go ttired of that so i moved to my heel till half the top layer of my heel was gone so yes i know how strange it is to wear socks in summer.i also have asbergers so im picky about socks and i would really rather not wear socks bu twhat ever


----------



## tinted

please send me a note and I can send you some thing you can try that might help.


----------



## dmpj

Thia is bizzare because I was litteraly just thinking to myself "I need to stop picking at my skin"
I usually pick the skin around my fingernails.. why is this?! i need to stop..


----------



## galexi

just sat infront of the mirror for two hours with a needle and tweezers picking...

my back and chest is destroyed. it hurts to wear a bra

it hurts to lay on my back. and theres blood on my sheets...

please help, i cant stop


----------



## galexi

dmpj said:


> Thia is bizzare because I was litteraly just thinking to myself "I need to stop picking at my skin"
> I usually pick the skin around my fingernails.. why is this?! i need to stop..


thats very common and the phycology is related to skin/face picking. its very easy to pick at your fingers and the skin around your fingers because they are right infront of you, and usually its done without even realizing it! Ive had the same problem. Getting fake nails helps, and it makes it harder to pick around the fingers because its much harder to grab. I exfoliate the skin around my fingers EVERY DAY and it takes all the dead skin off, so i have nothing to pick at  manicures help if you can get them. Rub your hands with antibiotics and moisterizer ever single day, and after a while they will stop pealing all together. If you bite your nails, find the worst tasting lotion you have and put it on your hands. Or get bitter apple- its for animals but it works so well hahahahah. It's safe and natural, and doesn't have a strong scent like other things meant for that. I am so grosed out my it I cant even go near my hands. The bad tasting nail polish doesnt work for people like us who pick mostly at the skin around our fingernails.

Its a slow process, but its really the only way to stop without wearing gloves or something all the time. And your hands will be so soft and pretty.

Good luck!


----------



## meganmila

I pick at my lip a lot...even if it starts bleeding I still do it. And I also pick my nails or the skin around it if there's dead skin there. But I dunno if it's that disorder but I do pick my lip a lot. I dunno what that means.


----------



## Lilymarie

I feel so happy to know that I am not alone. Thank you everyone for being so honest. I have been picking for about 15 years, but in the last 5 it has gotten so out of control. I have tried medications, CBT therapy, one on one therapy, step work (I am in a 12 step program), etc. I do not know what to do! I don't know anyone in my life that does this or understands this. For me it is to relieve anxiety and emotional pain and to make me feel "clean". I do not have a solution but I wish I did. I pick EVERYWHERE daily. I have not gone 1 day without doing it for at least 5 years. I have severe scarring all over my body. I am ready to recover form this and I am willing. Thanks again for the posts.


----------



## 91blvd

I have recently started having problems picking the skin around my nails along with my cuticles. I am constantly ripping off hangnails and peeling back my cuticles. I did not really think this was in relation to my anxiety but now I understand that it is all because of my anxiety.


----------



## kickingmydermatillomania

*Attention!! All skin pickers please submit to this important project!*


----------



## Mea

I have Trichotillomania (hair pulling/twisting). I have twisted my hair all my life but it never caused any damage or hair loss until I was 14. I started pulling my hair out until I went completely bald. I spent over $2,000 on wigs because I pulled the hairs out of them too. I spent about $265 on each wig, so that's about 7 or 8 wigs. It was so bad that I even did it in my sleep. I had to wear gloves tied (yes, TIED) around my hands and had to tie a bandana around my head to make myself stop. I felt like I had no control of myself. It's not as bad as it used to be, but I do have a few thin spots. If you saw my hair now, you would never know. I think what has made me somewhat better is not having to deal with high school. High school used to stress me out so bad. I think my mom may have a skin picking problem though. Her's isn't _that_ bad, but she picks at these bumps that she gets on the back of her arms until they bleed. I'm guessing she had a mild case of Keratosis Pilaris. The bumps are hardly noticeable until she picks at them.


----------



## Revenwyn

I've never pulled the hair out of my wigs but over time they get pretty ratty looking so I've spent a lot of money on wigs too (and I get human hair.) 

I actually have started a social group here for people with Trichotillomania and Dermatillomania if you'd like to join. Discussion is private.


----------



## bazinga

I skin-picked pretty dang obsessively in my younger years, sometimes for hours at a time. I have a lot of scars on my neck, back, arms, and some on my legs. Fortunately I don't do it anymore. I think it's because my skin has improved (except for scars) and also medication.


----------



## ToniAnnYerr

I have this problem and had never encountered anyone else like it. I just thought it was a bad habit. I've done it since i was about 14 and never really thought about the correlation between my anxiety and my picking. I have gotten to the point where i have angry red raised scars an my face and some fairly noticble craters when not wearing make up which in turns fuels my anxiety of meeting new people. my boyfriend tries to stop me but as my anxiety has gotten considerably worse the past few months so has my picking, it used to be confined purely to my face and my fingers but now its pretty much anywhere I can reach and I will literally pick until I am bleeding. My poor boyfriend doesnt know what to do and I genuinely don't even think about it at all. I might just wear mittens constantly. I have no idea what to do, because of this i have no confidence in my appearance and Im really at my wits end. Any tips on how to stop it?


----------



## slytherin

Ah wow I'm so glad I found this! Like a lot of you, I didn't really realize it was a problem until I stumbled across something about it on the internet- thought it was just a bad habit. It's definitely anxiety induced and started when I had really bad acne and felt so awful about it that I picked. It's this weird thing because you know it makes it worse but you feel such a relief after you get the spot to the point where it bleeds and is flat. I started picking at my cuticles and my back and my lip, too. 

I had stopped for a while when my acne went away but it's starting to come back and I'm noticing it happening again. It's weird because I don't even realize I'm doing it half the time...What I found helped was for one, getting to know a friend who by chance also picked, and seeing her do it and realizing how uncomfortable it made me to watch and how bad it looked was helpful. I also really committed myself to stopping and whenever I had the urge to pick I would picture the stop sign and occupy myself with something else. It took a while to set in but it really worked for a long time.


----------



## solitarysiren

I pick my scalp. I started at age 9 and it stopped within about a year. When I was about 17, I started picking my scalp again during a stressful period. I have been picking for about 9 years now.


----------



## McVaughnolds

*Dermatillomania*

I am 13 years old and I have had this disorder thing called Dermatillomania for like 2 years now. I haven't seen a doctor about it yet but I know it's getting out of hand when I have to go to the bathroom every day to wash the blood off of my fingers when I pick at them and it's just really embarassing. When I go to school people ask me about it and I make a joke about it but really I don't like it and I don't know how to stop. Somebody help me.


----------



## cspangie

Dermatillomania is a disorder that helps relieve anxiety for many people. Most people with it experience anxiety to some degree. It's very complex in that it is an impulse control disorder also tied in with OCD, Body Dysmorphic Disorder, and personality disorders. It's cyclic with anxiety because once the anxiety is relieved after a "pick session", we become more anxious from the aftermath... so we try to fix that feeling by picking again.

Dermatillomania co-exists with many of these disorders but often it is "caught" far too late so other symptoms are created because of it. It can be diagnosed separately instead of only being a symptom of another... but for some people it is a symptom of another issue. Kind of the "chicken or egg" question of which came first.


----------



## hamsterbaby6

Hello. I've been suffering with this condition for 5 years now, and over the past 20 days, I've had a miracle recovery. I have tracked my journey and provided tips for recovery on this tumblr site, http://dermatophagiaddiction.tumblr.com/page/3
I really want to help as many people as I can with this, so please check it out and spread the word.

Really, what triggered me to start my recovery was when my friend asked me if I had cut or burnt my fingers. I could not say anything else but agree, because I was too embarrassed to confess that I had dermatophagia. Furthermore, it was getting to be a real hassle because I could not focus or think without having to rip out skin from my cuticles and taste the blood and skin against the back of my throat.

I was, too, getting very sensitive to other people who have dermatophagia. I would get really disgusted when I see other people doing their thing, and I would have a deep self-hatred because I would, too, be picking at my fingers under the table.

So, what is my true secret for recovering from this? I learned to love myself. Instead of treating my fingers as the enemy, I treated them as my baby. I used cuticle massage creams, lip balm, Polysporin, nail polish, and a lot more knacky ways to help myself.

I've posted all my methods on my Tumblr site (http://dermatophagiaddiction.tumblr.com/page/3), so please follow along with pictures of progress, and help yourself.

All the best!

Hamsterbaby6


----------



## DermaToSaviour

*#DermaToSaviour*

Hi - I recently set up a support resource on Instagram for those living with Dermatophagia & other BFRB disorders. Please feel free to come have a Look, Like, Follow or spread the word.

Thanks so much &#128075;&#128591;✌

www.instagram.com/DermaToSaviour


----------



## AHolivier

.


----------



## majmuh24

I have this problem as well, and it's made even worse because I have pretty nasty eczema in some areas, which just happen to be the areas I always pick at 

I've managed to find a short post on reddit with some advice, so I hope it helps 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/CompulsiveSkinPicking/comments/2lflh8


----------



## Nothing123

Im so glad its not just me.... Thankfully, due to taking the pill my skin is alottttttttt better.
However when pimples and blackheads do arise, i cant help it.
I have a large scab on my chin from prodding and squeezing an under the skin pimple (i even went so far as to use a needle!) and then i tend to pick at the scab that forms afterwards when its trying to heal... I used to drive all ex boyfriends crazy with my compulsion. Now i know there are other ppl out there that have the same problems i do.
I also pick At my lips (when they're dry) i chew them too and they end up stinging and bleeding alot


----------



## Nothing123

I do these things mostly when particular upset or anxious as stress relief and i 'zone' out.


----------



## ssmith

New here but wanted to say it's really comforting knowing I'm not alone in this. I seriously thought I was the only person who compulsively picked. I wouldn't consider my condition to be severe, but it's definitely a problem. Anybody else incessantly pick at their lips? That's my biggest issue. I also find myself compelled to pick at blemishes on my boyfriend's back and shoulders


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I can't stop biting the skin of my lips, or picking.

For years I've been scratching behind my right ear. It was just an open wound a long time. Whenever it healed a bit I picked the skin again until it was smooth. So every time it got healed and it didn't feel smooth I pick. It was getting all red and it would show more and more. So trough some willpower I managed to stop that, and now at least it's healed. Hopefully the scars will fade a bit after time.

Though now I've moved on to my inner ears. One day I just scrubbed to hard washing my ears in the morning. So when I felt a bit of skin I just started picking it. And now I'm wounds there, which makes the picking worse. I tried the same approach but I still pick sometimes. I can't seem to get rid of it... I've been doing it for so long now. I don't even know when I started. 

My lip is always damaged.


----------



## reillyrobert

I've always picked my skin for as long as I can remember, but I only really noticed it was a problem up until last year my family used to tell me to get out of the mirror your gonna destroy your face and I'd reply I'm getting the bad stuff out lol.. Anyways I'm a 17 year old male and I can't stop picking I also can't hide my scars and wounds much because I don't want people to notice makeup, I wear bb cream to try and cover most of my wounds I hate it.. Anytime I'm out with friends I try to stay out of really bright lighting so they won't see my face... I had to remove the mirror from my bedroom and when I wash or brush my teeth in the bathroom I have to do it in the dark because when I get close to the mirror I can't resist picking. When I pick i loose track on time I'm in a trance and then when I get back to reality I look in the mirror and my face will have blood on some places and the whole thing will be red I can't just pick one, one turns into my whole face.. I also pick my shoulders and chest I don't even have pimples there I just pick at my pores can someone please please give me tips on how to help me and I've tried so much and It feels as if it's getting worse..it's stressing me out ??


----------



## P1e2

Do not have this except lately have picked at fingernail cuticles some, but that's the extent and it is only when cuticles look like need to be pushed back or they're peeling.


----------



## JennifferCSa

I would just like to say that I am proud of every single one of you, struggling w this disease. I have been picking since before I can remember.. & my family shames me for it, they say I can stop any time an it's not a real disorder, even though a psychologist diagnosed me with it. It's awful living with huge insecurities to the point where I can't even wear short sleeves/ shorts in the summer time. I'm so proud of all of you and just know that people are here for you


----------



## SwtSurrender

Count me in!


----------



## Grog

Quit the crack and the itches will stop .


----------



## SwtSurrender

Grog said:


> Quit the crack and the itches will stop .


You can't quit, it's like the itch of sex or any other addiction that "gets you high". Man I am smart.


----------



## KLA25

Oh my gosh, I'm amazed at how many other people experience this sort of thing.

I started picking my scalp in high school, since I was 14 and got away with it for a couple years until the scans started getting to be really bad. I would go into school with literal craters on my head.. the hair had fallen out of the spots where I picked, and I had to comb other bits of hair over them. I would always have patches of hair matted with blood somewhere on my scalp, and I recall one instance where someone was walking by me to hand in an exam, and they must have saw the bright red wound on my head because they gasped and asked me what the heck happened to my head. I lied and told them I accidentally scraped my head with the kitchen cabinet door, but I think they knew better.

Once I left high school and escaped that stress (aka not leaving my house for the next 3 years) my scalp picking stopped.

I was good for awhile, but these past few months have been hard for me, and I've gone back to picking. I have no idea how to stop now.. even when I catch myself doing it, I just can't stop until I've picked all the last bits and bumps off 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grog

dreamingmind said:


> You can't quit, it's like the itch of sex or any other addiction that "gets you high". Man I am smart.


Itching and sex in the same sentence . ( shudders )


----------



## Smallfry

Goodness gracious I didn't know this had a term, i have a bad habit of biting and picking my cuticles as it's always dry and cracked. It never heals. I get so self conscious when people watch me write in case they see the state of my hand


----------



## AHolivier

.


----------



## digmeup

Woah, wait, this is a condition?

All these years I thought I was just an oddball for having this obsession with scratching off my own skin. I guess I'm just too embarrassed to tell anyone, because I'm the only one at my school with the red scars on my face.


----------



## omniamis

I would love to have more friends like me, that deal with this. I thought having SA friends was enough but most of them don't understand what it's like to have SA stemmed from your physical appearance. Does anyone know of any dermatillomania support sites? Maybe even meet up groups near me (in NYC)?


----------



## Owl Eyes

I do lip picking which is related, as well as some minor skin picking because I have an actual skin condition.


----------



## Dregine

Just wanted to say I tear the skin off my lips,sometimes until they bleed..I also pull my eyebrows and eyelashes(I do that less frequently...)..I don't regret doing it,It makes me feel better in some way...


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I pick the skin on my scalp and face when nervous, with red bumps, pus and occasional bleeding. I don't give a crap about how it looks, I see it as just a symptom or moderate or high stress. Not a problem on its own. Stop making my life miserable and it'll go away. In times when I feel the need to do this, I have much worse to worry about, so I'm puzzled that some people make a big deal out of it unless it leads to scarring or infection. As to what I get out of it, I suppose a subtle kind of relief, and in a way it's gratifying when something comes off, followed by the smarting sensation. Maybe it's what they say about self-cutting, it distracts from the problems.


----------



## sleepy lizard

I hate to say I'm glad I'm not alone. When I was 8 years old, I accidentally bit my cheek. There was some blood, and ever since that day, I bite and rip skin from the inside of my mouth and cheeks. I don't even realize I'm doing it a lot of times. I also pick the skin off my lips until they bleed in multiple places. They always look horrible like they've been through a meat grinder, and I've tried to stop. I can only let them almost heal and look decent until I can't stand it. I rip off all the new fresh smooth skin because the feeling of the scabs loosening is too irritating. I don't want to look like someone punched me in the mouth or I have a disease all the time, and I'm self conscious about it. My mum catches me doing it in the car a lot and tells me to stop. That embarrasses me, but apparently that's not enough. I also pick any scabs on my body until they scar. I used to cut in middle and high school when I was having a horrible time with peers. I got into drugs in college, and interestingly that stopped most of the picking, but not the biting. I don't do drugs anymore. I'm addicted to the taste of my own blood, and look at it on the end of my tongue when I've bitten a good spot in my mouth (if I'm alone). I often have my hand up to my mouth pushing my cheek to my teeth to bite, but apparently I've grown good at hiding it, minus the lip picking. I don't sit around and think about my problems unless I get a reminder, but I do this habit all day. I worry I'll get mouth cancer sometimes because of the constant cell damage for years. I really want to stop, but I don't know how.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I did this a few years. Luckely I stopped myself before I scarred myself too badly. I had this infection behind my ear. And I just kept scratching till it oozed. (Sorry for being disgusting.) I did that for years. It just didn't feel right if it wasn't smooth. So any healing skin got removed right away. It got worse and worse and you could start to see the red skin and the spot was getting bigger and bigger. So that gave me stress because soon you could see the scars.

So I put all my willpower to healing and not scratching it. I put cream on it for a long time just so it would heal faster. (I don't know if that was a bad idea to use that for such a long time.) It completely healed, almost no scars luckely. 

But now it's my inner ears I keep picking. It's annoying. And I bite my lip since forever.

The weird thing is my brother has the same, but he was not so lucky. He had acne when he was young. So his face is scarred and his arms too. Red spots everywhere. I have two scars below my eye because I could not stop scratching and picking two mosquito bites. 

Funny I never really thought about all of this untill I opened this thread. Great, another thing to add on the list. =_=


----------



## Auntie Social

Started picking at face/back/shoulders/fingers when I was a teen (maybe because I started getting pimples), and have been doing it for 20 years. Mostly do it when I'm in bed or watching tv. It's not boredom-related because I'll keep myself up for hours doing it some nights. It seems to be more of a body image thing. I'll see or feel an imperfection and need to correct it.

I've tried a few things:

Tried to wear gloves to bed when I was younger, but it's so easy to just take them off.

Keeping my skin moisturized doesn't do the trick because I also pick at oily spots/pimples.

Try to keep my nails short, but my self-neglect gets the better of me (that's a whole other topic).

Husband is baffled and disturbed by it. Therapist is unfamiliar with it, and just says it's a bad habit I need to overcome.

Thought hypnosis might help, because it just seems to be beyond my conscious control.


----------

